# January photo competition: Sunset



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2010)

Right then. Just to annoy you all, January's theme is going to be Amateur Photographer Cliche No. 1: sunsets.

Remember: a bad workman blames his tools.

How literally you interpret the theme is of course up to you.

Do your worst!



Entries:

* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of January, by the stroke of midnight (GMT)
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on February 1 2009 and closes at the end of February 3
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme



*Thumbnails gallery*


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2010)

teuchter this is going to be difficult, can we have sunrise as well?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## quimcunx (Jan 7, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> teuchter this is going to be difficult, can we have sunrise as well?



Just do them and don't tell him.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll give it a go. Southend mudflats.


----------



## Antrophe (Jan 7, 2010)

Ugh!


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Just do them and don't tell him.



here we go then 

1. Skiddaw 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2503/4088467147_4a88db5e63_b.jpg

Not sure if I was going to the pub or coming home


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

north cornwall on the roof of the car


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2010)

You cheeky bugger, teuchter 

This is going to be impossible to vote on you know?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2010)

Antrophe said:


> Ugh!



Exactly the response I was looking for.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 7, 2010)

Taken about 5 years ago from just outside my office

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v72/titansound/Sunset.jpg


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2010)

End of my first ever real day on the boat.

1. end of the day


----------



## fubert (Jan 7, 2010)

First entry

1. Amsterdam to Geneva


----------



## dweller (Jan 7, 2010)

entry one
Tuscia sunset


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Heh, I thought 'I don't take photos of sunsets', then went through my flickr stream and I've got 10 tabs open and can't make up my mind. None are of traditional sunsets, all are about sunsets.

Anyway, first entry: the corner

(Polaroid, 600 type film, SX-70 polaroid slr, cropped white frame off in scanning.) I wrote some gibbering shit about what the photograph means a while back.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Second entry: when the red sun sets (bigger)

lc-a, don't remember which 35mm film, some sort of cross process malarky.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2010)

Can it be setting behind a cloud? This has got to be worth a try! 

2. Suffolk Sky

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3440/3177839674_bfd44e4eab_o.jpg


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Can it be setting behind a cloud? This has got to be worth a try!



'It' can be doing whatever the hell you want. Think outside the box, man.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes. People seem to be taking this rather literally so far.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Yes. People seem to be taking this rather literally so far.


What did you expect?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Yes. People seem to be taking this rather literally so far.



I have some ideas for less literal interpretations, but they require leaving the house, and I'm too lazy today.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 7, 2010)

Crispy said:


> You cheeky bugger, teuchter
> 
> This is going to be impossible to vote on you know?



Ha anarchy comes back fucking love i was thinking winter nice to throw in an odd spanner aint it fucking love and we all do them that is a sunset..


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> 'It' can be doing whatever the hell you want. Think outside the box, man.



I better not waste me last go then


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 7, 2010)

1. Venus Chasing Luna

2. Not So Sunny


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a tough category. It's almost hard to take a bad sunset photo. Jesus, we'll have to get creative. 



Excellent choice.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Next month: Flower Macros


----------



## e19896 (Jan 7, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> This is a tough category. It's almost hard to take a bad sunset photo. Jesus, we'll have to get creative.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent choice.



Indeed here we go then 

1SPIDER

2SHEFFIELD 

Will go out for no 3 no 1 from Today and No 2 around September 2009..


----------



## HAL9000 (Jan 7, 2010)

*October 2008, fleet wood*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61808487@N00/3483575959/in/set-72157607862668241/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Next month: Flower Macros



Ok smartass: enter and win!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Ok smartass: enter and win!



Hey, I never claimed to be above cliché


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2010)

(must scan old Ibiza photo's)

1. Urban Sunset

2. S'Illot

3. <<<<< this yet to be submitted


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2010)

Salty

Honestly don't know if I took this, or Sparrow did.


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2010)

Where was that pic took Crispy?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Salty
> 
> Honestly don't know if I took this, or Sparrow did.



I was looking at some of the others in your photostream and I very much like the one involving the dinosaur attack.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2010)

Addy said:


> Where was that pic took Crispy?


Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia
It's hardly an original composition, do a google image search


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 8, 2010)

1. CCTV


----------



## Salo (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd love to vote but my time machine is getting it's MOT.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 1. CCTV



I like this.


----------



## Salo (Jan 9, 2010)

*New Beach, Broome, WA*

1. New Beach, Broome, WA

2. Porters Heights, Canterbury, NZ

3. Fi, Heath Hanger, Hungerford


----------



## dweller (Jan 9, 2010)

entry two 
tree fairy 

entry three 
mallorca sunset - lucid dream version


----------



## e19896 (Jan 10, 2010)

THREE as there will be none in the next few weeks


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Second entry: when the red sun sets (bigger)
> 
> lc-a, don't remember which 35mm film, some sort of cross process malarky.



Nice


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 10, 2010)

Salo said:


> 1. New Beach, Broome, WA
> 
> 2. Porters Heights, Canterbury, NZ
> 
> 3. Fi, Heath Hanger, Hungerford



beautiful work, and enumbers too.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 10, 2010)

Hove


----------



## clicker (Jan 11, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Hove




wow that is gorgeous...and has just made me dither about my entry!


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

dweller said:


> entry three
> mallorca sunset - lucid dream version



like


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 11, 2010)

1. Sunset at the potash plant.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3584/3512466594_e78abb22ae_b.jpg



2.Sunset at Garry Point.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2627/3939547853_2c45ea44b7_b.jpg



3. Sunset at The Giant Head.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2560/4213025668_130ea692e7_b.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Jan 11, 2010)

Will try and sort out the thumbs today


----------



## plurker (Jan 11, 2010)

Sunset in Cyprus, no post-processing or cropping

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/232/516463955_ae90c8d451_o.jpg


----------



## kittyP (Jan 11, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Hove



That is stunning


----------



## hiccup (Jan 11, 2010)

Northfields tube depot


----------



## hiccup (Jan 11, 2010)

Thumbnails:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-01/


----------



## e19896 (Jan 11, 2010)

hiccup said:


> Thumbnails:
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2010-01/



ta and fuck going to be an hard one when voteing comes up


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2010)

e19896 said:


> ta and fuck going to be an hard one when voteing comes up



It always is


----------



## teuchter (Jan 11, 2010)

Many thanks to hiccup for doing my job for me... thumbnails link now added to OP.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 12, 2010)

kittyP said:


> That is stunning



Thank you. It's been a while since I took any sunset photos, I'm taking less and less landscape photos generally in an attempt (failing mostly) to take more interesting photos - even if they are only intersting for me. Pictoral photography like this doesn't stimulate me like it used to, but do still enjoy on occasions getting out and trying to take a nice picture.


----------



## plurker (Jan 12, 2010)

Balls, somehow I didn't see this in the OP '* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos'

Mine's way old. Sorry. Will get it right next month...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2010)

plurker said:


> Balls, somehow I didn't see this in the OP '* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos'
> 
> Mine's way old. Sorry. Will get it right next month...


Not importnant really


----------



## clicker (Jan 13, 2010)

hiccup said:


> Northfields tube depot



I love this too....like an invisible chimney sweep convention.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 13, 2010)

Albert Bridge

Lots Road Power Station

Batttersea Power Station


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's my three. Think this is the first time I've entered.

1 Beautiful tree
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v200/135/0/516572448/n516572448_418122_2361.jpg

2 Solar-Power
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v125/135/0/516572448/n516572448_184661_9525.jpg

2 Swirly clouds
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._182288827448_516572448_2888242_4348262_n.jpg


----------



## clicker (Jan 14, 2010)

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll93/oobytwinkle/DSCN0035-2.jpg

Celebrate.


----------



## clicker (Jan 15, 2010)

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll93/oobytwinkle/DSCN0042.jpg

Orb.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2010)

This isn't for amateur photographers, this is for people who use their cameras regularly and *KNOW *how to use their cameras.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This isn't for amateur photographers, this is for people who use their cameras regularly and *KNOW *how to use their cameras.



I think it's for anybody.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 15, 2010)

My posts haven't been deleted, so clearly the gates are wide open!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 15, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> My posts haven't been deleted, so clearly the gates are wide open!



Believe me, there's nothing elitist happening here. Just people taking photos.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I think it's for anybody.




yeah, but there's people on here who have big fancy cameras and know all about settings etc.  

Some nice photos on here though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Hove




I love your photos Tom.  The Hong Kong traffic one's nice.  Well they all are, but I like that one particularly


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 15, 2010)

I missed that one. I'm so not going to win.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah, but there's people on here who have big fancy cameras and know all about settings etc.
> 
> Some nice photos on here though



Some of them have fancy computers and know all about Photoshop, too.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 15, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This isn't for amateur photographers, this is for people who use their cameras regularly and *KNOW *how to use their cameras.



i use mine regularly and amateur and know how to use their cameras do any of us? see here for list of kit.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Believe me, there's nothing elitist happening here. Just people taking photos.



I am having some elitist thoughts behind the scenes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Some of them have fancy computers and know all about Photoshop, too.




Well I have neither and wouldn't know what to do with Photoshop nyway


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This isn't for amateur photographers, this is for people who use their cameras regularly and *KNOW *how to use their cameras.



I'm an amateur photographer.

Are you trying to say I don't know how to use a camera??


----------



## e19896 (Jan 15, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I'm an amateur photographer.
> 
> Are you trying to say I don't know how to use a camera??



your on your own then I don't know how to use a camera?? (been a whole week so tonight a gig erm how do i work it then?)


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 15, 2010)

e19896 said:


> your on your own then I don't know how to use a camera?? (been a whole week so tonight a gig erm how do i work it then?)



If you can figure out how to turn the damn thing on and even  set it on auto you are getting somewhere.  The rest is a lottery


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 15, 2010)

Leaving...


----------



## Desbo (Jan 17, 2010)

First entry...

Kerala Backwaters


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2010)

1. City sundown


----------



## dweller (Jan 17, 2010)

lizzieloo said:


> Leaving...



ah, this one reminded me of a ferry shot I took of a passenger watching a sunset, too bad I already used up my three goes  - lesson learned


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 18, 2010)

3. Sunset Lane

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2790/4285636245_780de51c16_b.jpg

Taken with film on craptastic Praktica SLR and 28mm lens.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 18, 2010)

13 days left for _someone_ to enter something that isn't literally a photo of a sunset...


(that said I do quite like that one ^ stowpirate)


----------



## Desbo (Jan 18, 2010)

Entry number 2...

Brighton Pavilion


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 18, 2010)

the sun sets on walthamstow dogs


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 19, 2010)

teuchter said:


> 13 days left for _someone_ to enter something that isn't literally a photo of a sunset...
> 
> 
> (that said I do quite like that one ^ stowpirate)



Thanks - I was thinking along the lines of an orange sinking into the snow and then it all melted


----------



## hiccup (Jan 19, 2010)

teuchter said:


> 13 days left for _someone_ to enter something that isn't literally a photo of a sunset...



Feel free to lead by example...


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 19, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I love your photos Tom.  The Hong Kong traffic one's nice.  Well they all are, but I like that one particularly



Thank you. I am trying to change the way I take photos a bit, but still fun to take ladnscapes every now and again. Just for info though the only photoshop work I did on this photo was reduce an orange cast which had been created by using a really thick neutral filter on the front of the camera.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2010)

2. Staithes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 21, 2010)

sunset on his career


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 21, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> 2. Staithes



Very nice.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> 13 days left for _someone_ to enter something that isn't literally a photo of a sunset...
> 
> 
> (that said I do quite like that one ^ stowpirate)



You should take another look at the thumbs.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 22, 2010)

1. Sunset watching


----------



## clicker (Jan 22, 2010)

Barking_Mad said:


> 1. Sunset watching



Ooh love this...reminds me of a picture you'd get in an English Literature assignment....write a story about the image kind of thing....


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 23, 2010)

Gosh, sunsets...

#1 - North Sea

#2 - Tivoli (it was at sunset, promise)


----------



## sherriff rosco (Jan 23, 2010)

Barking_Mad said:


> 1. Sunset watching



I`ve sat at exactly the same place in Hampi !

Had a few nights where it was me and a lone monkey watching the sunset. We both wandered off at the same time...! And I`m sure it was him begging in the main temple ( the monkeys copy the "beggars / pilgrims" and sit with their hand out in the main arch waiting for food).

Thread divert over ...and off to trawl my fotos..

.p.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 26, 2010)

1. A place in the sun


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 26, 2010)

Regretting splurging all my entries upthread, we had a gorgeous sunset in Nottingham today. Possibly the best one since Hemel Hempstead blew up.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 26, 2010)

sunset in stokie was wonderful but my pics were shite, so that's a relief


----------



## blueplume (Jan 27, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> 1. A place in the sun



i like the grace of the figures


----------



## hiccup (Jan 27, 2010)

2. Meander


----------



## hiccup (Jan 27, 2010)

thumbs updated


----------



## clicker (Jan 27, 2010)

hiccup said:


> 2. Meander


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 27, 2010)

2. Gold In The Air Of Winter


----------



## clicker (Jan 27, 2010)

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll93/oobytwinkle/Picture-2.jpg

The last dance.


----------



## clicker (Jan 27, 2010)

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll93/oobytwinkle/DSCN0024.jpg

Zakynthos.


----------



## Desbo (Jan 28, 2010)

clicker said:


> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll93/oobytwinkle/Picture-2.jpg
> 
> The last dance.



Wow!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 28, 2010)

Brighton Birthday Sunset


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2010)

Entry 3: 5:42


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2010)

clicker said:


> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll93/oobytwinkle/Picture-2.jpg
> 
> The last dance.


 
Tate Modern?


----------



## clicker (Jan 30, 2010)

Addy said:


> Tate Modern?




yes...and an obliging friend .


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 30, 2010)

use old photo ? Think I entered before photo competition here 

So alone 

T in the skys


----------



## a_chap (Jan 30, 2010)

It's been cold. So here's a sunset from Naxos. Excuse the sh*tty scan but it was from the days when I used to use real film....


----------



## cybertect (Jan 30, 2010)

Cop out entries from the archive

1. Ghajn Tuffieha, Malta

2. Pendine Sands

3. Pendine Stroll


----------



## hiccup (Jan 31, 2010)

Updated thumbnails

Any more entries might not get added until tomorrow night, cos I probably won't log on again until then (unless someone else adds them).


----------



## ghost77uk (Jan 31, 2010)

Through the looking glass

Calm before the storm

Still waters

Full res versions via the following links;
http://stevekingsman.zenfolio.com/p149421099/h4d0c701#h138b2522
http://stevekingsman.zenfolio.com/p149421099/h4d0c701#h4d0c701
http://stevekingsman.zenfolio.com/p507649872/h3d27d044#h3d27d044


----------



## big eejit (Jan 31, 2010)

Late entries. I'll update thumbs for these and ghost if password hasnt changed.

Porlock

Willow


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 1, 2010)

1st Feb

1. Brighton Pavilion - Desbo (Lovely) 
2. Northfields Tube Depot - hiccup
3. City Sundown - Big Eejit


----------



## Leafster (Feb 1, 2010)

1. ghost77uk - calm before the storm
2. Crispy - Salty
3. big eejit - Porlock


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 1, 2010)

e19896 - THREE
e19896 - SHEFFIELD
boohoo - Brighton Birthday Sunset 

Horribly predictable and digitally bent the lot of them


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 1, 2010)

1. e19896 - THREE
2. neonwilderness - CCTV
3. Vintage Paw - the corner


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 1, 2010)

1 - tom_craggs - Hove
2 - army_of_one - Not So Sunny
3 - big eejit - Porlock


----------



## boohoo (Feb 1, 2010)

1. e19896 - THREE
2. ghost77uk - calm before the storm
3. big eejit - city sundown

(god, that was hard - an obvious subject is really hard to judge!!)


----------



## clicker (Feb 1, 2010)

1. e19896 - Sheffield

2. Army of one - Not so sunny.

3. Boo hoo - Brighton birthday sunset.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 2, 2010)

1. Clicker  - The Last Dance

2. ghost77uk - Calm before the storm

3. Vintage Paw -  When the red sun sets


----------



## plurker (Feb 2, 2010)

1 big eejit - Porlock
2 Refused as Fuck - Gold In The Air Of Winter
3 clicker - The last dance


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 2, 2010)

1) army_of_one - Not So Sunny
2) Vintage Paw - when the red sun sets
3) e19896 - THREE


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 2, 2010)

.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 2, 2010)

1) Vintage Paw - when the red sun sets
2) ghost77uk - through the looking glass
3) Refused as Fuck - Gold In The Air Of Winter

Difficult to choose, as so many are essentially photos of the same thing.


----------



## army_of_one (Feb 2, 2010)

1. Refused as fuck - A place in the sun


2. hiccup - Northfields tube depot


3. Vintage Paw - the corner


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 2, 2010)

1/ tom_craggs - Hove
2/ cybertect - Pendine Stroll
3/ ghost77uk - calm before the storm

*big eejit - I think it's a Species of Silver Birch, not a Willow 

Some really top banana pics!


----------



## e19896 (Feb 2, 2010)

*boohoo - Brighton Birthday Sunset* _you can fool some of the people sometimes but we fool them all the time, it is head above the better and no cop out there is nowt I can vote for other than myself all far to predictable a good image as I have been told is seeing what others do not see not what we all see all to easy to point shoot and you know boohoo - Brighton Birthday Sunset has not done this a fucking awesome image and inspiration love love love your work dear  boohoo.._


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 2, 2010)

It was a toss up between Brighton & Hove that's for sure!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2010)

1.clicker - the last dance
2.ghost77uk - calm before the storm
3.lizzieloo - leaving

honourable mention to army of one - not so sunny


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2010)

clicker said:


> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll93/oobytwinkle/DSCN0035-2.jpg
> 
> Celebrate.



This is my favourite!  Great pics everyone - have to look in here more often...


----------



## fubert (Feb 3, 2010)

1. tom_craggs - Hove
2. big eejit - City sundown
3. gamma globulins - Beautiful Tree


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 3, 2010)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Some really top banana pics!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2010)

1. army_of_one - Not So Sunny
2. boohoo - Brighton Birthday Sunset
3. neonwilderness - CCTV


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 3, 2010)

Vintage Paw - when the red sun sets
army_of_one - Not So Sunny
Desbo - Brighton Pavilion


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2010)

1 - cybertect - Pendine Stroll 
2 - boohoo - Brighton Birthday Sunset
3 - Barking_Mad - Sunset watching 

Also really liked neonwilderness - CCTV, but could only vote for 3. And Vintage Paw, when the red sun sets is a stunning image!


----------



## dweller (Feb 3, 2010)

1. ghost77uk - calm before the storm
2. Refused as Fuck - Gold In The Air Of Winter
3. big eejit - City sundown


----------



## cybertect (Feb 3, 2010)

1. tom_craggs - Hove
2. Vintage Paw - when the red sun sets
3. army_of_one - Not So Sunny

Honorable mentions for _Crispy - Salty_ and _ghost77uk - calm before the storm_


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2010)

1. Vintage Paw - when the red sun sets
2. Big Eejit - Porlock
3. Desbo - Brighton Pavilion


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 3, 2010)

1. Crispy - Salty
2. hiccup - Northfields tube depot
3. Vintage Paw - the corner


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2010)

1. Vintage Paw - when the red sun sets
2. Army of one - not so sunny
3. Refused - gold in the air of winter


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 3, 2010)

1 army_of_one - Not So Sunny

2 dweller - tree fairy

3 ghost77uk - still waters


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 3, 2010)

1. clicker - The last dance
2. dweller - mallorca sunset - lucid dream version
3. Desbo - Brighton Pavilion


----------



## Libertad (Feb 3, 2010)

1)tom_craggs - Hove

2)boohoo - Brighton Birthday Sunset

3)neonwilderness - CCTV

Really liked ghost77uk's - calm before the storm as well, but three it is.


----------



## whoha (Feb 3, 2010)

1) dweller- malorca sunset

2)-Barking_Mad - Sunset watching 

3)tom_craggs - Hove


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 3, 2010)

Blagsta Battersea
Blagsta Albert bridge
Blagsta Lott's Road


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Blagsta Battersea
> Blagsta Albert bridge
> Blagsta Lott's Road


so you like blagsta's piccies then?!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic stuff– very hard to pick just 3

1) army_of_one - Venus Chasing Luna. (mystical and magical)

2) Crispy - Salty (or is it Salty – Crispy?!)

3) JC2– Sunset at the Giant Head (something about this photo really amuses me. Maybe it’s the serious expression on the giant head, while the weird wee felly balances precariously on his bonce )


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 3, 2010)

1. Vintage Paw - when the red sun sets 
2. Refused as fuck - A place in the sun
3.  stowpirate - skiddaw


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2010)

*cough* 

count? 

*cough* 

teuchter? 

*cough*


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for offering - let us know once you've got the result!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm on it


----------



## maldwyn (Feb 4, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Blagsta Battersea
> Blagsta Albert bridge
> Blagsta Lott's Road



Fuck me, it's getting like the eurovision song contest round here.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2010)

Winner is

*Vintage Paw - when the red sun sets* with 20 points








*army_of_one - Not So Sunny* in 2nd with 18 points






*tom_craggs - Hove* in 3rd with 16 points


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Thanks for offering - let us know once you've got the result!



You, young man, should consider yourself lucky I go to the effort to vote. 


Well done Vintage Paw! 



I've only just worked out that is a picture of a swan.


----------



## ghost77uk (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats to Vintage Paw 
Just for the record tho, but I'm sure my entry Calm before the storm scored 13pts...

Never got to vote before the cut off, but again for the record my votes would have been;
Refused as Fuck - Gold In The Air Of Winter
tom_craggs - Hove
clicker - The last dance

Well done everyone!!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2010)

oooooh shit I think I might have fucked it

hang on


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2010)

No it's ok

Vintage Paw still wins, but 2nd goes to army of one and third to tom craggs

results edited, and yes calm before the storm did get 13


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2010)

should have made teuchter do it.  then this farce would be his fault.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 4, 2010)

e19896 said:


> *boohoo - Brighton Birthday Sunset* _you can fool some of the people sometimes but we fool them all the time, it is head above the better and no cop out there is nowt I can vote for other than myself all far to predictable a good image as I have been told is seeing what others do not see not what we all see all to easy to point shoot and you know boohoo - Brighton Birthday Sunset has not done this a fucking awesome image and inspiration love love love your work dear  boohoo.._



Vintage Paw well done but erm sad about boohoo


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2010)

i demand a recount!!!! 

nah, not really well done VP and everyone else


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 4, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Blagsta Battersea
> Blagsta Albert bridge
> Blagsta Lott's Road



blimey, thank you!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2010)

> Congrats to Vintage Paw



what one ?


----------



## cybertect (Feb 4, 2010)

I imagine the photo she won with.

Or is there more than one Vintage Paw? 

... [ adds to VP's congrats ]


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2010)

when the red sun sets. I've ammended my results post


----------



## hiccup (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice one Vintage Paw, it's a beautiful picture


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I imagine the photo she won with.
> 
> Or is there more than one Vintage Paw?
> 
> ... [ adds to VP's congrats ]



 Vintage Paw only enter one photo ! NO there two


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 4, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Vintage Paw only enter one photo ! NO there two



What?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2010)

what photo there not going to be to Vintage Paw is there


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2010)

*when the red sun sets*


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2010)

Well done VP; a well deserved win.

I should also say thanks to hiccup who dealt with keeping the thumbs up to date; I had to go away for several days at short notice and wasn't able to do them myself.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 4, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> what photo there not going to be to Vintage Paw is there


----------



## army_of_one (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats VP, well deserved!(I almost voted for that one, but liked your other just a smidge more.)

And thanks to all who voted for mine. Really means a lot to me.


----------



## Addy (Feb 4, 2010)

Blagsta said:


>


 
I worked it out Blagsta, I think you can too if you think a little harder 

(are you aware of what DX1 stands for?)

Well done VP!


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats vintage!


----------



## clicker (Feb 4, 2010)

Well done vintage paw....i only realised it was a swan too because someone else just mentioned it...i thought it was a feather......which i suspose it was kind of....one huge feather stuck together.


----------



## fubert (Feb 5, 2010)

congrats vp.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2010)

I look forward to seeing what VP is going to set as this month's theme.


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 5, 2010)

Do they actually know they've won yet?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2010)

Her last post was on the 24th so it seems probably not.


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 5, 2010)

Typical. She swans in here, drops off some award winning photographs, then leaves us behind like so much dead weight...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 5, 2010)

Shut up, she's beautiful and talented. And beautiful.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 6, 2010)

She has now been informed of her obligations.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2010)

I missed the voting completely. Been a busy week. Well done Veep!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 8, 2010)

time ticking maybe then 2nd place winner should set February photo competition


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2010)

What has happened to VP??


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 9, 2010)

She'll post the new competition theme on the night of the 28th, and submit the only entry. She's gone mad with power I tell you!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 9, 2010)

This is unprecedented! Maybe the theme should be absence...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2010)

We need a ruling on this from an authority figure


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 9, 2010)

Fuck off, the beautiful Paw is merely deliberating.


----------



## ill-informed (Feb 9, 2010)

big eejit said:


> This is unprecedented! Maybe the theme should be absence...



seconded


----------



## e19896 (Feb 9, 2010)

ill-informed said:


> seconded


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry sorry sorry!!! And thank you thank you thank you!!!

Wow, didn't think that would win, cheers! Sorry I didn't vote either, busy month etc. 

Yes, new topic, new theme, yes ...


----------



## e19896 (Feb 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sorry sorry sorry!!! And thank you thank you thank you!!!
> 
> Wow, didn't think that would win, cheers! Sorry I didn't vote either, busy month etc.
> 
> Yes, new topic, new theme, yes ...



ha allright then forgiven..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 10, 2010)

e19896 said:


> ha allright then forgiven..



Ah you're a kind forgiving bunch (of 1 ), I'd have eviscerated me for my lateness.


----------

